# Ruger Date of manufacture ??



## T. Webb

Hi all, 

I have a Ruger Blackhawk, serial # 48-128XX. 

Can anyone tell me when it was made??

Thanks.


----------



## Baldy

Here's the serial numbers up on the Ruger web site. You can find it there. :smt033

Ruger Instruction Manuals & Product History


----------



## rcw927

I have a Ruger Bear Cat .22cal with a serial number of 82228, would like to know when it was built?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Baldy said:


> Here's the serial numbers up on the Ruger web site. You can find it there. :smt033
> 
> Ruger Instruction Manuals & Product History


good resource, found the build date on my mkII here


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

rcw927 said:


> I have a Ruger Bear Cat .22cal with a serial number of 82228, would like to know when it was built?


according to the ruger site listed above, 1967


----------

